# High Royds Asylum - Dec 07



## JonBoy (Jan 15, 2008)

On a road trip up north with Midnight, Hairy and Site we were lucky enough to get to see the wonder that is High Royds. The floors and the clock tower are absoloutely stunning.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 15, 2008)

It really is a superb place, isn't it! What are the octagonal shapes...are they floor tiles?
Lovely pics, btw.


----------



## phantomexplorer (Jan 22, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> It really is a superb place, isn't it! What are the octagonal shapes...are they floor tiles?
> Lovely pics, btw.



there tiles, think the builders have pulled them up and just left them there. 

sweet pictures. how did you find your way round that massive building, must have had a really good guide. hee hee (just kidding) when you going back there??


----------



## King Al (Jan 22, 2008)

Must have missed this one while I was away, super pics love the one with the reflected arch in the water and the one from behind the clock


----------



## smileysal (Jan 23, 2008)

I never tire of seeing pics of High Royds. All the times we used to drive past it when we were up at Leeds and never had a look. 

I love all the mosiac floor tiles, and the beautiful green tiled corridors, the plasterwork, love everything about it. the long corridors. and love the clock tower.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## carew (Jan 25, 2008)

it looks like an amzing place.

the detail on the walls and ceiling is amazing.


----------



## Andy_Woodall (Jan 30, 2008)

That is some impressive building that is!!!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 30, 2008)

Quality report, shame it looks like it's being trashed!


----------



## Ratters (Jan 30, 2008)

love the decor  good report.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 31, 2008)

Excellent pics! 

Lb


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 6, 2008)

The first pic is amazing, looks more like a palace then a hospital


----------



## greenwych (May 15, 2008)

*message board 1962-65*

#18 
greenwych 
Regular Member


Join Date: May 2008
Posts: 3 history 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For futher accounts, including my life as a student nurse there 1962-5 see http://groups.msn.com/Blackdaisies-h...pitalrevisited

barbara


----------

